# Query: Visa requirements for remote working in the Philippines



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi there,

I am a business consultant intending to move to the Philippines. Would I be able to continue to work with my UK clients remotely while I am in the Philippines or would I need some kind of a Philippine work permit?

Thank you for your attention.

Robert


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CoachWalker said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a business consultant intending to move to the Philippines. Would I be able to continue to work with my UK clients remotely while I am in the Philippines or would I need some kind of a Philippine work permit?
> 
> ...


Working here requires a working permit and can so far as I know, be applied and paid for *only* by a Philippine employer although there might be a way for you that I am not aware of.
Working from home and using the internet is possible unless or until you end up getting caught. Then you would spend time in the deportation jail and if you survive that, you would be deported and forever banned from returning. Hardly worth the risk so be careful as you make decisions.
Just a note here too. The discusion of illegal activity is prohibited by forum rules so this is probably as far as the discussion can go.

Beyond that, working here using the internet is difficult too as no matter what provider you choose, the service is slower and more unreliable than you can know and customer service is non existent.

This is a great place for retirement but if you need to work, it's better to look at other countries.



Jet Lag
Moderator


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

The OP could go the legal route and start a business, it would need to be 60% filipino owned, and financed. If a filipino wife is involved you would at least be able to keep it in the family. There are exceptions to the 60-40 rule and as long as he is making his money 100% abroad the OP may qualify.


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you.

What is an "0P"?

If I set up the company and hire myself as an executive director then presumably I would also need a work permit, yes?. Are these easier to get if I have a Special Resident Retiree's Visa (SRRV)?

Do you know of a good immigration lawyer who can help me with this?

All the best.

Robert


----------



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

OP is you. 

The original poster.

The SRRV allows you to work; you don’t need an immigration lawyer.

PRA: Philippine Retirement Authority

As an SRR Visa holder, the PRA can assist you in obtaining basic documents from other government agencies. These include, but are not limited to:
• Alien Employment Permit
• Driver's License
• Tax Exemption/Extension Certificate
• Tax Identification Number
• National Bureau of Investigation (NBI) Clearance


----------



## CoachWalker (Nov 15, 2013)

Thank you.

Does the alien employment permit allow me to run a business as a sole trader do you know?

Thank you.


----------

